# Linux-First time, Please Help. + net through mobile phones



## rajasekharan (Jul 31, 2006)

hi everyone,
i have finally decided to move from windows to linux...i have a hell lot of questions now...please help me....
1.which linux disto should i use?
2.will i be able to run maya, max, photoshop , nero, on it?
3.what about audio , is there a good media player , can i run itunes?
4.what about video?, any players that can run dvd, like powerdvd ?
5.what about partitioning ?, i currently have cwindows), d (programs only), e(music and videos) , f(works), g(games), h(virtual mem)....
ofcourse i will have a second hard disk devoted to linux...my question is....will i be able to create partitions like these in linux, and if so...which format should i use ?

.....i think thats all i can think now...please help


----------



## Pathik (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Linux-First time, Please Help.*

1.try FC5,mandriva 2006,ubuntu6.06
2.3.4. there are apps but havin different names which do the same thing...
5. ext3


----------



## rajasekharan (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Linux-First time, Please Help.*

wow.... , thats a real fast reply.....thank you...
so that means i wont be able to run maya and max... ....?
ubuntu6.06 sounds nice ....  i wish they run maya atleast .....
what about net connection, i have a sony k750i gprs, will i be able to connect linux on it, its an airtel connection though


----------



## Pathik (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Linux-First time, Please Help.*

yup u can.... get gnome or kde bluetooth drivers....r u using MO...


----------



## Sykora (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Linux-First time, Please Help.*

1) Nobody can tell you with certainty which distro to use. Each one has its own benefits and drawbacks. Try a live cd of each one, and install the one you like best.

2) You can try blender, instead of maya/max. It is a very good 3D design program

3) There are many audio players for linux. No, iTunes doesn't come for linux, and even wine doesn't do too good a job. Try mpd + frontend, or amarok.

4) Same as 3). Try xinemms + frontend, or mplayer. You just have to look around. Many of them (not all, certainly) are better than their windows counterparts.

5) I don't know why every one who tries to come to linux feels ashamed of their windows and thinks that the "gurus" on the forums will put them down if they don't make a show of how stupid they think windows is. That's not the case, in most situations. We use linux because it suits our needs better.
The disk partitioning system in linux is entirely different to that in windows. You will get one folder under your username as your home directory. where you are free to create whatever folders you want. You cannot write in any other directory.Use ext3 fpr your partitions. Virtual memory in windows translates roughly to swap space in linux.

I have no idea about your k750i.


----------



## rajasekharan (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Linux-First time, Please Help.*

thank you, yes , yes, yes, ...i found out, maya can be installed in linux...,woof,
now regarding partition..... i dont like all in one place...
so the question is....i want all the programs to be installed on a different partition like d:
and my music in another , same about works, and others,....
will i be able to create it under linux?

yes i am using MO ....good to hear the net thing...

ok, good news...i got nero for linux.......yey!!!, ahem...bad news, i have only got it for ubuntu...i guess i will install ubuntu...


----------



## mediator (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Linux-First time, Please Help.*

Ist FC5, 2nd knoppix!! They rule.
Neways u wont find the all same softwares for windows in linux! Maya is the best I think in the field of animation and design I guess, But for Linux U'll find blender and other CAD tools. Search for it......!~


----------



## mehulved (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Linux-First time, Please Help.*

Moved to the right section. Please be careful which section you post in


			
				rajasekharan said:
			
		

> hi everyone,
> i have finally decided to move from windows to linux...i have a hell lot of questions now...please help me....
> 1.which linux disto should i use?


Decide for yourself. Check out some threads in this section. This thread will help you in finding out - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3427


			
				rajasekharan said:
			
		

> 2.will i be able to run maya, max, photoshop , nero, on it?


Maya is available for linux and I guess it is a native application too. For photoshop you have an excellent alternative in GIMP, forget nero, nero for linux is pathetic to say the list. Use K3B instead or try out Bonfire, I haven't used it personally but it seems nice.


			
				rajasekharan said:
			
		

> 3.what about audio , is there a good media player , can i run itunes?


For just audio, nothing beats Amarok. Just check out the latest Amarok 1.4.0, it is superb.


			
				rajasekharan said:
			
		

> 4.what about video?, any players that can run dvd, like powerdvd ?


A good all in one multimedia player is undoubtedly VLC. 


			
				rajasekharan said:
			
		

> 5.what about partitioning ?, i currently have cwindows), d (programs only), e(music and videos) , f(works), g(games), h(virtual mem)....


Every distro gives one partitioning tool, most of them are GUI partitioning tools, just select manual partitioning and make whatever partitions you desire. For more information on how linux filesystem is arranged, read documents from *www.pathname.com/fhs/ . Arrangement of Linux filesystem is basically different from windows, but you will get used to it after a while.
Do  not forget to make a swap partition, it is essential. It's just like your H:, that you have allocated for virtual memory in windows.


			
				rajasekharan said:
			
		

> ofcourse i will have a second hard disk devoted to linux...my question is....will i be able to create partitions like these in linux, and if so...which format should i use ?


Yes you will be able to partition your filesystem as you desire. 
As per what filesystem to use, I would recommend
ext2 for /boot partition
ext3 for / partition
ext3 or reiserfs for /home partition.


----------



## rajasekharan (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Linux-First time, Please Help.*

@tech_your_future....thank you , thank you, thank you....
 i have decided and finalised ubuntu .... i sort of like nature ...
ok so ..here is specific questions....
as i am running windows now.... 
1.how do i download this Amarok. for ubuntu ?? , as i dont have a net connection , and i only have a gprs from k750i ... how do i connect that mobile in ubuntu????
2.ext2 for /boot partition......0k understood
ext3 for / partition.....ok
ext3 or reiserfs for /home partition......whats "reiserfs"??????
   now asssuming that i got things right ...
i will have one main partition ...."/" , and one "swap" ....but what about creating partitions for "programs seperate" as i want them on a sep partiton, and what about music, works, and misc ....how to built part. for those???


----------



## Sykora (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Linux-First time, Please Help.*

*sigh*

Programs in linux aren't like programs in windows. You don't have a "program files" folder, in which you have a folder in the name of the program, where all the relevant files are stored. Things are a bit more organized in linux (although it may not seem that way). The libraries are stored in one directory, the binaries in another. This way you can access the binaries easily without messing with the libs. Creating a new partition for programs is meaningless, because so many programs come installed already, and they're not going to be put in the new partition. This is, unless you want to specify a new partition for /boot alone, but I don't think there's much point in that.


----------



## JGuru (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Linux-First time, Please Help.*

@Rajasekharan, If you want to know what to install in Ubuntu 6.06. 
 Check my post & it will give you the best software packages to install:
  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31989


----------



## rajasekharan (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Linux-First time, Please Help.*

@Sykora....ok , i have dropped the "program file" thing.... , so how do i create on fro my music , works , amd misc ....and what size should be my main partition for ubuntu , i currently plan to allocate 120gb for linux
@JGuru....thats a big list..., and today i have downloaded "blender-2.42a-linux-glibc232-py23-i386-static.tar" ....now i think i should be able to install it in ubuntu as such ....right?, or any steps to follow????
i also downloaded "nerolinux-2.1.0.1-x86.deb" ....now thats like .exe i think,
the former .tar will contain .deb or some thing?????


----------



## Sykora (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Linux-First time, Please Help.*

No, the tar will contain either source code or an installer, and I don't think you're prepared for compiling source just yet. As a rule, try to use Ubuntu's package management to get your new programs. You should find it in the menus like windows' "add/Remove programs" . It is _very_ advisable to use that instead of downloading from the internet. You can also use the command line, but you'll have to tell me if you're prepared for that.

To create a partition for your music, create a partition for the size that you want, and specify its mount point as /home/<username>/music . This will mean that although it just shows up as another folder in your /home directory, it will nevertheless be a different partition. Likewise for your other directories (projects, videos, etc)


----------



## rajasekharan (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Linux-First time, Please Help.*

@Sykora .....i am already getting new things .....so i have decided to forget that partition thing.... , i am no linux user , so i dont know coding or for that matter any things , if i can get a .exe kind of thing in ubuntu .... 
i think .deb is the same????? , i think i can install it like windows......
the problem for me is , i dont know how to connect my k70i with ubuntu , so i can download from this "package management" .....


----------



## Sykora (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Linux-First time, Please Help.*

Have you found the add/remove programs options yet? .deb is like exe, but if you want to be able to uninstall, you should find add/remove first.

I honestly don't know about your phone. Perhaps someone else should pitch in?


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Linux-First time, Please Help.*

maya,max,photoshop...................on a linux.
is there enough support av. 4 these applications in linux?


----------



## rajasekharan (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Linux-First time, Please Help.*

@rahul_becks23....maya , yes i found out, it supports  , photoshop, they said there is GIMP, i dont know much ...max, no , no, no ...


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Linux-First time, Please Help.*

GIMP is GNU Image Manipulation Program. it is an Open Source alternative to Photoshop. Almost all the features are there of photoshop. the interface is though a bit cluttered. it is quite good. u dont need PS if u have GIMP.

if u use VLC media player, u can run audio and video both. amaroK is quite a good player...


----------



## Sykora (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Linux-First time, Please Help.*

There is also a modification of gimp, called gimpshop. It has a UI like photoshop, meant for people who have trouble getting adjusted. If you are familiar with photoshop, you should use gimpshop.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Linux-First time, Please Help.*

rajasekharan have a look at this guide for more information on ubuntu, *ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper.


----------



## rajasekharan (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Linux-First time, Please Help.*

hey, thanks a lot guys..., i really appreciate ur supports for the linux...u guys are great and amazing...., truly ...
 i have a few questions too...as stated early , i dont know how to connect my k750i to ubuntu .... so just cant download anything through "apt-get"...
any one of u know a work around
i can download stuffs from an internet center , but the problem is that i dont know thesites ....
can you please help me with downloading MP3 players, this k3g or so cd writer , and other things ......any readymade sites for ubuntu where i can get these files...?????



ok...i got amarok from...."*packages.ubuntulinux.org/edgy/kde/amarok"
amarok_1.4.1-0ubuntu3_i386.deb

so i just install this and start playing mp3 stuffs right????


----------



## mehulved (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: Linux-First time, Please Help.*

Ok to use apt-get or it's front end synaptic, which I will recommend for first time users.
1) Update you repositories. See how-to here *ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
2) Open synaptic from System => Administration => Synaptic. I will show you all available packages and their description. Also read this *ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_apt-get_the_easy_way_.28Synaptic.29. No need to aid repositories again in synaptic, once you have followed step 1


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Linux-First time, Please Help.*

is linux UBUNtu good platforn to start for newbies, i ordered it freely from a website, i received 2 CDs one for installing the OS and one is live CD, wat is live CD 

i have 2 partition C(30 GB) where windows XP is installed and H(50 GB) , can i install in H drive , pls cud some one help me??


----------



## mehulved (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Linux-First time, Please Help.*

It seems like you have ubuntu 5.10. Please confirm. Latest version of Ubuntu is 6.06. So, you will have a lot of updates to make if you use 5.10 or earlier. 
Ubuntu is a good distro for beginners. But, it's negative point is that it is a minimalist distro at install time. So, you don't get too many packages pre-installed. If you have a good net connection, you can download many add-on packages. Ubuntu is debian based. So, it has about 18,000+ softwares that are precompiled and can be obtained via synaptic. Check out my eariler posts in this thread for more information.


----------



## Venom (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Linux-First time, Please Help.*

1. Distro = Use Ubuntu.
2. Apps = Maya/Max > Blender, Nero < K3B, Photoshop < GIMP
3. Music = Amarok [None better in the world than it.]
4. Video = Totem or Xine. Or even VLC.
5. Partitioning = Yes, via GParted, and use ReiserFS.


----------



## rajasekharan (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Linux-First time, Please Help.*

any one has any idea on how to connect my k750i via gprs through ubuntu...????


----------



## Pathik (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Linux-First time, Please Help.*

search for ur BT drivers.....
btw ubuntu corrupted my mbr.....
GRUB on my ubuntu cd was corrupted...


----------



## mehulved (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Linux-First time, Please Help.*



			
				rajasekharan said:
			
		

> any one has any idea on how to connect my k750i via gprs through ubuntu...????


Please give me a day or two. I will try to get my sister's phone,W700i for a day and try to get it connected. I will then tell you the procedure.


----------



## rajasekharan (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Linux-First time, Please Help.*

@tech_your_future.....thank you, thank you, thank you,...., take all your time in this world.......i appreciate your willingness to help me....truly, you are a wonderful person.....thank you...


----------



## Venom (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Linux-First time, Please Help.*

See this perhaps?
*dburr.veritel.com.au/nokia/


----------



## rajasekharan (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Linux-First time, Please Help.*

they are all for nokia....


----------



## rajasekharan (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Linux-First time, Please Help.*

any help guys?????


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Linux-First time, Please Help.*

hey mehul
pls test & try pls guide me too
if can show to connect it via data cable.
it would be great


----------



## rajasekharan (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Linux-First time, Please Help.*

yes, through data cable....., i am waiting toooo...........


----------



## mehulved (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Linux-First time, Please Help.*

Hey check up this one, if it works for you'll.
*www.mobguru.com/Linux+GPRS+Bluetooth.htm
I can't try it out personally because my cell is out for repairs and I connect via bluetooth and no data cable.
pppd will be required and should be present in your distro, These utils irda-utils, bluez libraries and rfcomm kernel patch - won't be needed since you'll only need to connect via data cable.


----------



## sandeep66 (Aug 13, 2006)

*6630 as usb modem in mandriva 2006*

frendz help me out i am new to linux.i have tried every thing in my power to make it work but so far had no luck.I tried a software called easy gprs connect but was never able to install it .It was in tar.bz2 format.when i un packed the thing it asked for several other modules.Then i tried wvdial but no sir no luck.Did all this in suse linux 10.0 .Then installed mandriva 2006 .Worse didnt even showed my phone as modem.Dont know what to do.So plz help me out !!!!!!


----------



## mehulved (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: 6630 as usb modem in mandriva 2006*

Did you try this *www.mobguru.com/Linux+GPRS+Bluetooth.htm?


----------



## sandeep66 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: 6630 as usb modem in mandriva 2006*

wow that was fast.thanks man .I will give it a try.


----------



## rajasekharan (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: Linux-First time, Please Help.*

thanks mate.... i will check that one....., thank you


----------



## sandeep66 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: 6630 as usb modem in mandriva 2006*

i am getting connect script failed . did every thing right but coudnt get this part    ""If the GPRS provider requires PAP or CHAP authentication to access the service, add the username and password to the /etc/ppp/pap-secrets and /etc/ppp/chap-secrets respectively. Airtel users need to configure PAP i.e add username and password to /etc/ppp/pap-secrets."" i am not able to write this file . I dont know how to open this file as root user.sorry might sound stupid but i am new


----------



## praka123 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: 6630 as usb modem in mandriva 2006*

i dont have such mobiles but u can edit the file using gedit or kate text editors found on ur menu...be sure that u r logged as root while editing those files.if u got some userid and passwd enter them in as in below format in your pap and chap files
the format is as below:

```
"username" * "passwd"
```

Best O' Lux


----------



## sandeep66 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: 6630 as usb modem in mandriva 2006*

thanks for replying prakash bhai .I have only one user and have not kept any root password.The file i am trying to edit has a lock made on its icon.and when ever i try to open it says you dont have permission to edit this file.One more thing mandriva does not recognize my cell as modem,could this be the problem ? when i used suse it showed my phone as modem.Should i switch back to suse and try this method?


----------



## JGuru (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: 6630 as usb modem in mandriva 2006*

Suse Linux is the one that detects your phone. Mandriva won't support it upto my
 knowledge. Did you create a Root account with password @Sandeep66? 
 Ofcourse, you should have created a Root account with password during Suse Linux
 installation!!
 Open the Terminal Window & type (konsole):
 $ su -
 (Enter password)
  Now you are logged in as root.
 Open Text editor 
 # kwrite
  Now open the file & edit it. You'll succeed in editing it.
  Yes, you should switch back to Suse Linux. With little hardwork you'll succeed.


----------



## mehulved (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: 6630 as usb modem in mandriva 2006*

sandeep you did create a root account. That what you did when you typed su and entered the password, as can be seen in the screenshot. See the terminal you will find it changed from sandeep66@localhost to root@localhost. This means you logged in as root aka su(superuser).


----------



## sandeep66 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: 6630 as usb modem in mandriva 2006*

thanks thanks to all of you.I was just about to lose hope.No probs i will install suse and give it one more try.

yes at that time i did had a root password.i installed linux again in which i didnt kept password.Just by typing su i could become super user.now i am going back to suse lets see what happens.thanks i feel good now.

i have installed suse linux 10.0 . this time i did every thing right . but same error .what should i do next ??


----------



## eddie (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: 6630 as usb modem in mandriva 2006*

Look at these threads
*www.linuxforums.org/forum/peripherals-hardware/55310-using-nokia-modem-under-linux.html
*www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=463712

They will give you some good insights and the most important one is the device name of this type of modem. The device name would be /dev/ttyACM0.

Now, either you can try the scripts created by the user in the first thread or you can fire KPPP and change the modem device to the one I wrote above. Then try the connection using KPPP. Also, check by using "lsmod" (without quotes) command that you have proper modules loaded or not. The 5 important modules that you will need are
cdc_acm
ppp_deflate
ppp_synctty
ppp_async
ppp_generic

See that you have all of them loaded and then try the connection.


----------



## sandeep66 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: 6630 as usb modem in mandriva 2006*

friends my last reply was from opera in windows.This time i am using firefox in linux.Yes i have managed to run net on linux.Thanks to all of you.There is no need of scripts.just install kppp and locate your modem.But i dont understand one thing when i check hardware info it shows my cell is on /dev/ttyASM0 but when i located it on kppp modem settings its on /dev/ttyUSB0?? One thing while making account in kppp select authentication terminal based not pap or any other.Now i am downloading xampp .thank you friends .from now on i will be active in forum i can learn many things.

hey friends some thing wrong again.After rebooting the system i am getting error.kppp was unable to find my modem.So i del. it and tried to config it again.Now it says "Unable to create modem lock file" .whats going wrong ??


----------



## vaibhavkaushal123 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Linux and C-200 as modem!!*

I am not new to the amazing world of Linux...have been using this thing since an year or o and have got used up to most of the things. Now lookiong at the microsoft campaign for piracy, I hace thought to completely move away with tlinux...I dont need Windows for most of work I do...they all can be done in Linux....so can someone suggest me that how do I install my modem?

My ISP is AirTel, I live in INDIA itsself,
Handset : Samsung SGH C200 ( GPRS enabled).
Linux : Mandriva 2006 
Connection type is USB.

I am ready to change to any of the major distros like Red Hat , SuSE or UBUNTU ...given that they recognize my phone as a device as and when it gets connected...I have tried RedHat and UBUNTU but was of no help...will SuSE help??

Since I just dont want o keep installing any Linux at random, I need your suggestion guys...Help me out!!

Thanks.

Vaibhav (*_*)


----------



## rajasekharan (Aug 19, 2006)

i am gonna give the gprs a try soon... right now exploring the debian dvd....


----------



## eddie (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: Linux and C-200 as modem!!*



			
				vaibhavkaushal123 said:
			
		

> Connection type is USB.


Open a terminal window and type udevmonitor in it. Then connect your phone to your system. There will be some out put on screen. Then in another terminal window type the command "lsusb" and "lsmod" and give us the output of all the three commands. Also, it would be better to start your own thread instead of using someone else's. That way you will get more helpful members to look at your problem.


----------

